# Loose pin on CF tube



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I accidentally bumped one of the pins on a brand new CF tube, and now it's loose and not looking like it would make a good connection.
Is there any way to salvage it (solder, etc.)?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Have you tried it yet? The connections are pretty snug and once its in it may be more stable (as long as you don't take it in and out often).


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

I had that in a bulb I bought from a guy on eBay - I think he thought the light fixture was defective, as the bulb would work only intermittently. Here's what worked for me:

The pins are shaped like little rocket ships - long with a flare at the bottom. Look at the other pins, and see where the neck of the flare is in relation to the plastic base. Take a pair of needlenosed pliers, and grab the loose pin. Pull straight out, gently at first, and increase the pressure until the flare starts to pull into the hole. Stop when the pin is at the same depth as the others. With mine (the GE 9325K bulb) I could tell when the pin was seated - there was a detectable sort of snick (feelable, not audible) when it hit the right spot. It ended up just as stable as the others, and has worked flawlessly since. The things are obviously manufactured that way (pins inserted to a certain depth in the plastic) and a good bump knocks them loose; fortunately, they apparently go right back together.

Good luck!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you Glen. I'll certainly give that a try - it's much better than tossing a $25 light in the trash.

I thought about trying it Simpte, but I'm afraid the pin would break off in the light fixture and I'd wind up with 2 FUBAR things... :-s


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

*It worked!*

Glen, I tried your suggestion and it snapped right back into place. 
Thank you!


----------

